# sasquatch seen eating cougar



## icecathound (Feb 16, 2006)

hometown news reports that a local man while bowhunting witnessed a sasquatch chase down, kill, and then begin dining on a adult cougar


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

That was in Mesick right!? :evilsmile Heard about that. Then a bunch of other sasquatch came out and started to do the dance to "thriller" under the full moon.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Did anyone get back to the scene to look for backward footprints? :lol:

John


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Won't believe it until I see it on the Science Channel!


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

LMAO!!!!! I read the title and actually laughed out loud!!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

icecathound said:


> hometown news reports that a local man while bowhunting witnessed a sasquatch chase down, kill, and then begin dining on a adult cougar


You shouldn't be suprised. The DNR captured them in the Pacific Northwest and air dropped them in to control the cougar population they dropped in to control the deer herd. I also think the sasquatch have turned to the salmon population though, and thats why they are down in numbers these days. The DNR should drop in more cougars to take the pressure off the salmon.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Ol' Bigfoot ran out of Jack Links beef jerky and the cougar was a teasing him about it,steamed Bigfoot to the point of insanity...just goes to show ya....you should'nt "Be Messing With Sasquatch"


----------



## Pugetsound (Feb 5, 2002)

Oldgrandman said:


> You shouldn't be suprised. The DNR captured them in the Pacific Northwest and air dropped them in to control the cougar population they dropped in to control the deer herd. I also think the sasquatch have turned to the salmon population though, and thats why they are down in numbers these days. The DNR should drop in more cougars to take the pressure off the salmon.


That explains a lot. I was wondering what happened to the Sasquach populations. I thought they were just dying off because of CWD. :lol::lol:


----------



## icecathound (Feb 16, 2006)

Wensters defines CWD as cougar wacking disfunction


----------



## John Barkowski (Oct 9, 2008)

LOL ROFL!!! On the road that leads to my camp there sasquatch footprints on the concrete and the funny thing is they come out of a lake.


----------



## Kayak Dave (Aug 1, 2009)

Im waiting for a member of the Michigan Sasquatch Patrol to confirm this story before I post any comments. :lol:


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

This is funny.

I had a dream last night where i was sitting in a car and saw a cougar walk into a woods. There were two other people in the car with me and I kept telling them that I had to get on MS to tell everyone here that I had finally saw a cougar but I knew know one would believe me with out pictures.:lol:


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

Oldgrandman said:


> You shouldn't be suprised. The DNR captured them in the Pacific Northwest and air dropped them in to control the cougar population they dropped in to control the deer herd. I also think the sasquatch have turned to the salmon population though, and thats why they are down in numbers these days. The DNR should drop in more cougars to take the pressure off the salmon.


You forgot the Coyotes that were brought in!! That's my late dog's image in your avatar!!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

foxfire69 said:


> You forgot the Coyotes that were brought in!!


So the yotes were for the deer and the cats were for the yotes? Maybe I got it slightly wrong 



foxfire69 said:


> That's my late dog's image in your avatar!!


Must be a re-incarnated cocker we have then :yikes: I knew something was weird about her. 
Puny runt that goes days even weeks without barking, won't go out in the rain and actually holds it, loves hanging from a rope like a pitbull - except she's afraid of fishing poles and other odd stuff - and loves playing with a tennis ball.....same one?


----------

